# Welche Taktik, Ausrüstung zum Rockfishing, Brandungsangeln mittlerer Ost-Atlantik



## Ganescha (28. Januar 2014)

Liebe Angelfreunde,

da ich mein Angelgebiet zunächst zu den Kanaren und anschließend zu den Kapverden ausweiten möchte, brennt es mir unter den Nägeln, mich mit Euch zu diesen Themen  auszutauschen. 
Auf den Kanaren habe ich wärend diverser Urlaube bereits Erfahrungen machen können (gute Fänge aber auch herbe Enttäuschungen). Kann also auch zum Thema beitragen.

Folgende Themen möchte ich zunächst gerne anregen:

*Fischen von den Felsen:*
Auf Barsche, Drücker und Co. - welche Köder, Vorfächer, Schnüre, Ausrüstung?!

*Vom Strand:*
Was geht hier auf welchen Köder. Welchen Anforderungen sollte die Ausrüstung gewachsen sein.

Über einen regen Austausch würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ganescha (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welche Taktik, Ausrüstung zum Rockfishing, Brandungsangeln mittlerer Ost-Atlantik*

... na, traut sich denn keiner ? ...


----------



## Trickyfisher (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche Taktik, Ausrüstung zum Rockfishing, Brandungsangeln mittlerer Ost-Atlantik*

Hi
Ich hab früher mal einiges übers Angeln auf Lanzarote und Teneriffa  geschrieben, gib einfach mal diese Begriffe in die Suchfunktion ein, da kommen nicht nur meine Beiträge sondern auch noch etliche Andere von anderen Usern, ist ganz leicht zu finden und sind etliche interessante Tipps dabei.
Viel Spaß
Johannes


----------



## Ganescha (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Welche Taktik, Ausrüstung zum Rockfishing, Brandungsangeln mittlerer Ost-Atlantik*

Hallo Johannes,
werde die Seiten mal weiter durchsehen. Einige interessante Infos habe ich schon gefunden.

Vielen Dank das du geschrieben hast.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ansgar (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Taktik, Ausrüstung zum Rockfishing, Brandungsangeln mittlerer Ost-Atlantik*

Moinsen |wavey:

Ansonsten habe ich hier vor ein paar Jahren mal ein paar Beitraege zum Strand und Rockfishing in Australien reingetackert. Nicht sicher ob das vergleichbar ist - kenne die Konditionen bei Dir ueberhaupt nicht. 

Das wichtigste ist hier beim rockfishing immer ocean safety - no fish is worth dying for...

Guck mal in den Beitraegen und wenn Du was findest das passt frag gerne nach! 

Beste Gruesse
A


----------

